# Sleep/suspend broken

## sweetbrains

Well, last night I put my laptop to sleep, then realized I needed to do one more thing with it before turning in.. and when I went to wake it up it failed to wake up.  The screen stayed off, but the power light came on and the caps-lock button was blinking.  Now (almost) every time I suspend my system the same thing happens.

I haven't tried to suspend to disk, just ram.

Yesterday I didn't do anything to my system except possibly a emerge --sync and then -uDN world.. and the only things that were updated were a tiff library and a mail program or something.

I'm also fairly new to gentoo, as I've only had it for.. two months I suppose? so is there anything else you need?

Thanks for any help!

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7250_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 28 Jul 2009 17:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/       http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/       http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 ao audiofile avahi bash-completion bcmath berkdb bindist blas bzip2 cairo calendar cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dbx dga dri dvd dvdr emacs fbcon fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm gif gnome gnuplot gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k latex lcms lirc lm_sensors midi mmx mng mp3 mudflap multilib musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python raw readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs t1lib tcpd tga tgif tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 wifi wmf xcb xorg xscreensaver xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Hu

Providing emerge --info as you did is a good start, but we will need a bit more to help you with this.  I see you are using the proprietary nVidia drivers, based on your setting of VIDEO_CARDS.  What version of those drivers are you using?  You can check by running emerge --pretend --verbose x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers.  What type of laptop do you have?  Different vendors have different quirks, so the type of hardware can be very important.  The output of lspci -vk may be helpful.  Did you recently upgrade system packages?  Linux does not just break suddenly, so something must have changed recently.  Find it, and you may be able to return to a working configuration while waiting for a solution.  My guess would be that the nVidia drivers were changed.  My impression from bug reports is that they introduce new bugs as fast as they fix old ones.

How do you initiate a suspend operation?  If it is triggered via ACPI, how did you configure the ACPI daemon?

You say you have not tried suspending to disk.  If suspending to disk worked before this recent failure, please retest it now.  It may help to understand the failure, since different paths are exercised for suspend-to-disk versus suspend-to-ram.

----------

## sweetbrains

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Providing emerge --info as you did is a good start, but we will need a bit more to help you with this.  I see you are using the proprietary nVidia drivers, based on your setting of VIDEO_CARDS.  What version of those drivers are you using?  You can check by running emerge --pretend --verbose x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers.  What type of laptop do you have?  Different vendors have different quirks, so the type of hardware can be very important.  The output of lspci -vk may be helpful.  Did you recently upgrade system packages?  Linux does not just break suddenly, so something must have changed recently.  Find it, and you may be able to return to a working configuration while waiting for a solution.  My guess would be that the nVidia drivers were changed.  My impression from bug reports is that they introduce new bugs as fast as they fix old ones.
> 
> How do you initiate a suspend operation?  If it is triggered via ACPI, how did you configure the ACPI daemon?
> 
> You say you have not tried suspending to disk.  If suspending to disk worked before this recent failure, please retest it now.  It may help to understand the failure, since different paths are exercised for suspend-to-disk versus suspend-to-ram.

 

I'm currently using the 180.29 nvidia driver, which is the latest release that is not masked by ~amd64.  My laptop is an HP pavillion dv2700.

I emerged that on Jun 28.

From my emerge.log, it looks like I updated timezone-data, nspr, nss, faad2, faac, eselect, cairo, cups, libnl, and wpa_supplicant on Jul 23, 12:11 AM.  I think that's it.. except a few packages like firefox and xulrunner.

Well. previously I had suspended by using the gnome menu -> shut down -> suspend, pushing the suspend hotkey (FN F5 on the default hp dv2700's keyboard) or I had gnome power manager have it just suspend when I closed the lid. all three suspend still, but the problem is waking up.  Yesterday after I had posted I realized that the issue is ONLY when waking up through opening the lid.  If the laptop is open, and I hit the power key to wake up, it is fine.

Riiight. So, it appears to be working again.  I did not update anything since yesterday. Now I'm confused  :Confused: 

I don't believe I did configure the acpi, suspend worked right after emerging.  I'm not sure how to configure it, so that's probably where the issue came from.

Also, Suspend to disk never worked. I think I only tried it once before, however. 

I'll edit on the lspci in a moment, I wrote this on the desktop so I could play with suspend while writing it.

```
# lspci -vk

Password: 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: cc000000-ceffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at f4505c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at f4500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: f2000000-f3ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f1ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: f4000000-f40fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f4100000-f41fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 18a0 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 18c0 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f4506000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=32

   Memory behind bridge: f4200000-f42fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 1830 [size=16]

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30

   I/O ports at 1c10 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 1c04 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 1c08 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 1c00 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 18e0 [size=32]

   Memory at f4505000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/4 Enable+

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

   Memory at 88000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 1c20 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at ce000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at cc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29

   Memory at f4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at 4000 [size=256]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/2 Enable+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 1f, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Kernel driver in use: sky2

07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 135b

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 31

   Memory at f4100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number ba-90-78-ff-ff-bf-1c-00

   Kernel driver in use: iwl3945

08:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   Memory at f4200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

08:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

   Memory at f4200800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

08:09.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

   Memory at f4200c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

08:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

   Memory at f4201000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

08:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

   Memory at f4201400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

```

----------

